# Cobia fishing in Destin FL



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Think you are a bit confused. They start to show up good around mid March and prime time is April.


----------



## bshoup (Jul 13, 2012)

oh really?! guess i am confused i thought it was feb. march hmm well learn something new everyday thanks for letting me know. i definitley plan on making a trip out there.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Well you were close. I thought you were expecting them in the next few weeks.
There have been a few caught in late Feb. before, but it doesn't get good until water temps approach 70 degrees.


----------



## bshoup (Jul 13, 2012)

awesome im glad you told me! i would have went up there too early and would have been seriously disappointed lol


----------

